# Room Foggers review - VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit



## Room Fogger (20/11/19)

*VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *VOOPOO* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._ 

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit* consisting of the *Voopoo Vinci X Device *that uses a single 18650 battery, and the *Refillable Pod System* with *PnP* replaceable coils.

The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the product on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/vinci-x

*Unboxing*
The kit is neatly and securely packaged in a white colored single level cardboard box with a slide off cover. The front has a printed picture of the Pod style kit, and information regarding the content of the kit and product specifications are on the back. A foam cutout insert holds the device and the pod in place, with the 2 supplied coils being in cutouts on the one side. Packed under the foam cutout you will find a box containing the USB charger as well as the information booklets, keeping everything safe.




The Pod kit I received was in a Gunmetal finish with colored side panels called “Aurora” with the pod and coils in 2 different resistances.

*Package Contents included (Standard Edition)*:

1 x Vinci X device.
1 x Vinci 5.5ml Pod
2 x PnP Coils.
Mesh Coil PnP – VM1 0.3 Ohm coil, 32 W - 40W.
Mesh Coil PnP – VM4 0.6 Ohm coil, 20 W - 28W.

1 x USB Charging Cable.
1 x User Manual / 1 x Gene Chip Card / 1 x Warranty Card.
*Initial impression*
The Voopoo Vinci X ModPod is a pleasure to behold from the moment you slide the box open, and from the word go you can see that this is a high quality device, and the gloss gunmetal finish and colored panels finish it off perfectly. Due to this finish however it is a bit of a fingerprint magnet, but once I started using it, it suddenly didn’t bother me, but for those with OCD, you will have to decide for yourself! It has the fire button above the colored screen and wattage adjustment buttons right below, making it easy to use and easy to find. There is also a USB port that can be used for charging right at the bottom.

*Specifications and Features:
Device:*
Dimensions – (L) 117 mm x (W) 25.3 mm x (D) 29.5 mm.
Material: Zinc Alloy and PCGT.
Style/Design Type: Rectangular Pod.
Battery Specifications: Single18650 (Battery port on bottom of device).
Wattage output range: 5 W to 70W.
Voltage Output Range: 3.2 V to 4.2 V.
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.0 Ohm.
Chip: Gene-AI chip

*Pod and Coils:*
Dimensions – (H) 36.2 mm x (W) 25.3 mm x (D) 25.3 mm.
Material: PCGT
Capacity: 5.5 ml.
Coils: Replacement disposable coils.
Mesh Coil PnP – VM1 0.3 Ohm coil, 32 W - 40W (Best suited for Nic ≤ 10 mg.).
Mesh Coil PnP – VM4 0.6 Ohm coil, 20 W – 28 W (Best suited for Nic ≤ 25 mg.).
Compatible with all other PnP Coils.
Filling: Side Fill with Silicone Sealing strip.

*8 Additional Safety Features*

Overtime Protection – Intelligent overtime protection will avoid the atomizers coil or cotton from being burned.
Short Circuit Protection – When a short circuit is detected the device will protect the battery by preventing the circuit from returning.
Overcharge Protection – With dedicated Lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against overcharging and damage due to this.
Max Power Protection – Intelligently matches power to coil and will not allow you to exceed this limit to prevent the coil from damage or burning.
Output Over-current Protection – Intelligently detects the output current and will shut it down if it exceeds the maximum limit.
Over Discharge Protection - With dedicated Lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against discharge and damage.
Over-Temperature Protection – TC Mode will assure the device and battery work properly within a safe temperature range.
Battery Reverse Protection – Device will protect itself from accidental insertion of battery in reversed polarity.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO* website and other sources on the Internet)_ 

*Opinion, likes and dislikes*
The Vinci X is imho just a spectacular device, both from an aesthetics point of view, as well as my experience from using it. The versatility of the replaceable 18650 battery really gives it an edge when it comes to usage and battery life, and the 70 W maximum power is also something that will appeal to a broader range of users. The 7 color schemes it comes in also provides you with a decent choice to suit your individual taste and preference. The colors available are:




The Vinci X is however not the lightest Pod system around, but a good portion of the weight is due to the 18650 battery that it uses. This feature however allows you to quickly change a battery when needed by unscrewing the bottom door, and out with the flat and in with the new, and you are ready to go again, no running around looking for a place to charge and having to hover until its done. The polarity indicator is in silver on the inside of the battery door, so this makes it easier to see, a feature that a lot of people have a problem with if it is the same color as the devices finish, me included. It is also quite a bit larger than the initial Vinci ModPod that had a built in battery specifically to accommodate the 18650 battery feature, but I’m quite sure that you are not going to hear too many complaints about this.




The pods used are the same as with the initial Vinci ModPod, so crossover use is possible, and it utilizes the same Pull and Push (PnP) system for coil replacement. It however sports 2 new coils in a 0.3 Ohm Mesh and 0.6 Ohm Mesh configuration, but is fully compatible with the other coils in the PnP range. I also found that the Pod did not like to be fully empty, it started gurgling a bit, but a quick refill fixes that fast. Another game changer will be when the RBA is released, I cannot wait to lay my hands on one, both to test but also to play around with, and it opens a lot of extra possibilities.




Flavor by the buckets and clouds to boot best describes the coils, there was virtually no break in time at all with either of them, and they performed very well from the start. I initially had a leaking problem on the 0.3 Ohm coil after day one, but have to admit it was due to my vaping style, too little power! The wicking ability is astronomical, and due to my low wattage selection it over-saturated the coil. A quick clean and more power and it was A Ok and Away. I read the manual and chose an appropriate Wattage based on the devices recommendation for the second coil tested, so no problems there. Both coils were tested with 70% VG / 30% PG juice.

Overall, my impression of the Vinci X is that it is in a class of its own. It is really great looking, extremely easy to set up and use, sits nicely in the hand, is heavy but not uncomfortably so, performs absolutely great, and didn’t leave me wanting at any stage. Due to the AI chip you have numerous protections and suggestions at your fingertips, and the adjustable wattage will ensure you find that sweet spot you are looking for with the right coil combination. I only found one little negative point, you have to reset the clock after every battery change if you don’t charge in device. On a lighter note I now sadly only have one hand free most of the day, the Vinci X uses the other one most of the time. It is definitely a keeper and will join me on a daily basis going forward.

A sincere thank you to *VOOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/19)

Right, I'm sold. As I've mentioned to my friends - after using the RPM40, it made me question my entire vape collection. 

Anyone with local stock???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/19)

Just a question; will the RBA section work in the normal Vinci 40w?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just a question; will the RBA section work in the normal Vinci 40w?


It uses exactly the same pod, so that should not be a problem. I am trying to find out when the RBA will be available, I need 2,  one for the 40 W and one for the X.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> It uses exactly the same pod, so that should not be a problem. I am trying to find out when the RBA will be available, I need 2,  one for the 40 W and one for the X.



I'm just trying to work out whether I should wait for the X or should I grab the normal one now. I'm not sure if the size is more important than the external battery. 

So conflicted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (21/11/19)

whats the pricing of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/19)

@ace_d_house_cat , the 40 W is also a great device, but the X has an edge with the 18650 battery, but both are great devices.

@Riaz_sh , I think it’s only being released in December, I see some sites indicate about $37.99 as far as pricing goes, and +- 20 December for shipping. Not sure when they will be arriving in SA and who will stock, but will see if I can find out and post in the thread here.

Same will apply for the RBA, even I can’t wait . Vinci 40 W is in stock with @Sir Vape at R 599.00.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/11/19)

1500 mAh Vs 3000 mAh is a no brainer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

@Room Fogger, the nic strengths don't make sense. Here's a screenshot of what I'm referring to.
The 0.6 ohm coil is for nic < 25mg, *but that includes* the 0.3ohm which is for < 10mg?? Puzzling...

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @ace_d_house_cat , the 40 W is also a great device, but the X has an edge with the 18650 battery, but both are great devices.
> 
> @Riaz_sh , I think it’s only being released in December, I see some sites indicate about $37.99 as far as pricing goes, and +- 20 December for shipping. Not sure when they will be arriving in SA and who will stock, but will see if I can find out and post in the thread here.
> 
> Same will apply for the RBA, even I can’t wait . Vinci 40 W is in stock with @Sir Vape at R 599.00.




Ave40 has it. Perhaps it's pre-order but they don't state that.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-vinci-x-mod-pod-kit-all-colors-available.t63822/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger, the nic strengths don't make sense. Here's a screenshot of what I'm referring to.
> The 0.6 ohm coil is for nic < 25mg, *but that includes* the 0.3ohm which is for < 10mg?? Puzzling...
> 
> View attachment 183417


Hi @Hooked , this is the first time that they are including this information as part of the specifications. It gives you a rough guideline as to which coil would fit in better for lack of another word with your vaping style and nic level juice you use. I looked at it in the same way I build coils, higher resistance for higher nic level, lower for lower nic. I use 2 or 3 mg nic level daily, so even a 6 gives me a buzz, and I build or use a higher resistance coil, 0.6 minimum and higher in MTL format only for that. 

You would be able to use the 0.6 coil with a higher nicotine content, due to slightly lower vapor production and tighter draw, and at lower wattage level for more MTL style, and the 0.3 with lower nic level juices, more clouds so more vapor production, I.e. nic content 10 mg or lower, DL at a higher wattage setting. I honestly don’t know how individuals even do a 12 mg nic juice, I’d pull a silver in no time, but we all differ. So here if you use anything under 10 mg nic, the 0.3 becomes a option, if you vape 18 mg, this would exclude this specific coil from your selection, unless you’ve got lungs of steel imho.

Hope this clarifies it for you, otherwise pm and we can discuss it further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Ave40 has it. Perhaps it's pre-order but they don't state that.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-vinci-x-mod-pod-kit-all-colors-available.t63822/


Looks like they already have stock as they say ships in 24 hours, at $48,99 US. So it’s available immediately it seems, but at higher price +- $10,00 more than those who still show it on pre-order. Good to know and thanks for the heads up. Now to see who has the RBA in stock already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger, the nic strengths don't make sense. Here's a screenshot of what I'm referring to.
> The 0.6 ohm coil is for nic < 25mg, *but that includes* the 0.3ohm which is for < 10mg?? Puzzling...
> 
> View attachment 183417


Apart from the mg seems a bit high for both coils but then i expect @Room Fogger is just giving the manufacturers recommendations they make absolutely perfect sense i keep reading the information in case i am missing something because i'm finding it puzzling how you can find it puzzling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Hooked , this is the first time that they are including this information as part of the specifications. It gives you a rough guideline as to which coil would fit in better for lack of another word with your vaping style and nic level juice you use. I looked at it in the same way I build coils, higher resistance for higher nic level, lower for lower nic. I use 2 or 3 mg nic level daily, so even a 6 gives me a buzz, and I build or use a higher resistance coil, 0.6 minimum and higher in MTL format only for that.
> 
> You would be able to use the 0.6 coil with a higher nicotine content, due to slightly lower vapor production and tighter draw, and at lower wattage level for more MTL style, and the 0.3 with lower nic level juices, more clouds so more vapor production, I.e. nic content 10 mg or lower, DL at a higher wattage setting. I honestly don’t know how individuals even do a 12 mg nic juice, I’d pull a silver in no time, but we all differ. So here if you use anything under 10 mg nic, the 0.3 becomes a option, if you vape 18 mg, this would exclude this specific coil from your selection, unless you’ve got lungs of steel imho.
> 
> Hope this clarifies it for you, otherwise pm and we can discuss it further.



@Room Fogger I would rather discuss this here and not in a PM. Others might be thinking the same way that I am, so clarification/explanation would benefit all of us. I don't expect you to have the answers though. I assume that you relayed the info which they gave you.

If one goes according to the nic strength, the 0.6 coil is for < 25mg i.e. nic strength of 25mg or less. Therefore, one *could* vape a 10mg nic with the 0.6 coil, because 10mg is less than 25mg. So then what is the point of the 0.3ohm coil, which is for < 10mg i.e. 10mg or less? 10mg or less is already included in the criterion for the 0.6 coil.

I wonder if there isn't a mistake?
Perhaps it should be as follows:
0.3 coil is for < 10mg (i.e. 0 - 10 mg)
0.6 coil is for 11mg - 25mg nic

See what I mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks like they already have stock as they say ships in 24 hours, at $48,99 US. So it’s available immediately it seems, but at higher price +- $10,00 more than those who still show it on pre-order. Good to know and thanks for the heads up. Now to see who has the RBA in stock already.



@Room Fogger I will never again order something on pre-order. I had a bad experience once but NOT with Ave40. My item took months to arrive because the supplier was apparently waiting to receive it from the factory. A bird in the hand ... even if it costs more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I would rather discuss this here and not in a PM. Others might be thinking the same way that I am, so clarification/explanation would benefit all of us. I don't expect you to have the answers though. I assume that you relayed the info which they gave you.
> 
> If one goes according to the nic strength, the 0.6 coil is for < 25mg i.e. nic strength of 25mg or less. Therefore, one *could* vape a 10mg nic with the 0.6 coil, because 10mg is less than 25mg. So then what is the point of the 0.3ohm coil, which is for < 10mg i.e. 10mg or less? 10mg or less is already included in the criterion for the 0.6 coil.
> 
> ...


Because all coils can be suitable right down to 0mg it's only the upper limit that has any relevance.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I would rather discuss this here and not in a PM. Others might be thinking the same way that I am, so clarification/explanation would benefit all of us. I don't expect you to have the answers though. I assume that you relayed the info which they gave you.
> 
> If one goes according to the nic strength, the 0.6 coil is for < 25mg i.e. nic strength of 25mg or less. Therefore, one *could* vape a 10mg nic with the 0.6 coil, because 10mg is less than 25mg. So then what is the point of the 0.3ohm coil, which is for < 10mg i.e. 10mg or less? 10mg or less is already included in the criterion for the 0.6 coil.
> 
> ...


Morning @Hooked , I’m going to try to clarify for you and anyone else that may not interpret it the same as far as possible and to the best of my knowledge, let’s see if it wil answer your concern and question.

I fully agree with @Timwis that the nicotine amounts quoted seem generously high, but presume and agree with his statement that it could/should be seen as the extreme upper limits that should be used with a specific coil, same as the suggested power parameters they also provide for each coil, this is meant to protect you and them. As he also states and I agree any coil can be used and will be suitable for a nic content from 0 mg but there will be a upper limit where the nicotine limit may become uncomfortable or dangerous to use or damage to the coil may occur based on the coil features. This will be determined by lots of influencing factors such as power or Wattage, heat produced and nicotine content and wicking of the mix combined with the mix ratio of the juice being used.

Both coils imho are meant to accommodate different styles of vaping, as do others that are compatible, with even higher or lower resistances. In this instance you also need to look at the difference in suggested power levels for both,

Mesh Coil PnP – VM1 0.3 Ohm coil, 32 W - 40W (Best suited for Nic ≤ 10 mg.).
Mesh Coil PnP – VM4 0.6 Ohm coil, 20 W – 28 W (Best suited for Nic ≤ 25 mg

Lower resistance coils are usually used at higher wattages, and usually for DL, hence more vapour production, I.e. cloud chasing. Using a high nicotine juice in this fashion will mean a much higher nicotine uptake that may become dangerous or uncomfortable at a certain point, hence a suggested limit to prevent someone from maybe overdosing on nicotine by using a 25 mg juice for instance here, especially if you are a serial vaper like me. This is why this coil would not be recommended or be best compatible with high freebase nicotine or Nic Salts as it may prove uncomfortable or dangerous depending on nicotine strength.

Similarly a higher resistance coil will be used at a lower Wattage, and mostly in restricted DL or MTL vaping, lower vapour production, but will still mean a satisfactory nicotine level uptake due to a higher nicotine level in the juice. Usually high nicotine users only take a couple of puffs at a time. Although the lowest suggested power setting, 20W, is at the higher end of the suggested/recommended/indicated scale for Nic Salts use, you may be able to still use it with the 0.6 coil and power range although it’s borderline.

As said earlier both of the coils are meant to accommodate a certain type of vaper, the 0.3 for DL cloud chasers, and the 0.6 aimed more at mixed or MTL users, although there may be even better options for the DL and MTL crowd in the other options and resistances with which it is compatible. Hence the compatibility to allow you to swop the specific one out for another one with different features.

It’s comes down to the same type of situation between RTA’s and RDA’s, or regulated and mech mods, single or double coil Atties, they are trying to provide a choice to accommodate as many of the different styles of vaping and choices/preference of vapers. Even in the power levels you have a choice between a low and high range, adjustable to a certain extent to suit your preferred style, and this may influence your choice of juice and nic as well. Also, using a coil at a setting outside of its designed parameters can even be problematic , I.e. higher or lower power levels will affect its ability to perform correctly, either by flooding, or by burning being the most common causes here, as even the wicking ratio and airflow will differ between the coils.

I used the 0.3 coil mostly at 35 Watts, somewhere in between the suggested range as it “felt” most comfortable at that point for me, similarly the 0.6 was used mostly at 24 Watt, and I only used a 3 mg commercial juice in both for testing them. This was satisfactory for my taste and needs, and the next person will find his spot where he is happiest with a nic and power level that he/she prefers. There is no right or wrong, you may vape 9 mg at 30 Watts because it works for you, but I think you will need lungs of steel for this, and someone else may vape 18 mg juice at 12 Watt because it works for them there. Your coil resistance and power level may/will differ on both based on the variables. In other review I used 6 mg juice for testing, at a 50/50 mix ratio, as the pods were 0.6 Ohm and used at about 20 Watts and 1.3 Ohm used at about 10,5 Watts being in the middle of the power range available. But I could easily have used 25 mg Nic Salts or freebase here as well as the power and resistance will allow for it to accommodate this, as there are even lower as well as higher settings here to choose from to customize your experience.

I hope that this will give you a bit more insight, otherwise I’m going to have to Google to give you more info.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

2018 saw pods becoming the main manufactured vaping devices, 2019 saw the development of pod systems until by the end of the year we have the pod mod, 2020 will see the market saturated with evermore feature rich pod mods, 2021 the pod will be thrown away, a 510 connection fitted and the pod device would of gone full circle and morphed back into a regulated vaping device that will accommodate any 510 connection.
On one level these do seem excellent devices but when coming at it from a different thought process could innovation been better spent in regard moving vaping forward because we are possibly with these pod devices just end up back to a normal regulated device and think 3 wasted years!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/11/19)

At this very point, it's pod mods that's got me questioning my entire mod and tank collection. 

80% the flavour without any drawbacks, I was so amazed by that RPM40.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> At this very point, it's pod mods that's got me questioning my entire mod and tank collection.
> 
> 80% the flavour without any drawbacks, I was so amazed by that RPM40.


Don't get me wrong these are very good devices and i reviewed and really liked the RPM40 but you hit the nail on the head with "80% the flavour" but i would disagree with the part "without the drawbacks" because there are many. Mainly with each pod device we have proprietary pods/cartridges these systems have been developed and the market flooded for one reason only they make the manufactures far more money due to their more disposable nature especially regarding pods/cartridges. Making manufactures more money equals it's costing us!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Morning @Hooked , I’m going to try to clarify for you and anyone else that may not interpret it the same as far as possible and to the best of my knowledge, let’s see if it wil answer your concern and question.
> 
> I fully agree with @Timwis that the nicotine amounts quoted seem generously high, but presume and agree with his statement that it could/should be seen as the extreme upper limits that should be used with a specific coil, same as the suggested power parameters they also provide for each coil, this is meant to protect you and them. As he also states and I agree any coil can be used and will be suitable for a nic content from 0 mg but there will be a upper limit where the nicotine limit may become uncomfortable or dangerous to use or damage to the coil may occur based on the coil features. This will be determined by lots of influencing factors such as power or Wattage, heat produced and nicotine content and wicking of the mix combined with the mix ratio of the juice being used.
> 
> ...



@Room Fogger Thank you so much for all your trouble in giving a detailed explanation. Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

Thanks for the great review @Room Fogger 

Very well written and explained

Sounds like a super device and I like the idea of the 18650 replaceable batt!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

@ace_d_house_cat @Riaz_sh and anyone else, I got feedback today that stock is on the way to retailers and the device should be available from next week, depending on delivery, but unfortunately no info on South African stockists specifically yet. Maybe somebody want to do a query in The Who has stock thread on the site to see who is going to have it here first and by when. 

The RBA release is being finalized and it will be released soon, no fixed date could be supplied, and silly season is on us but I’m hoping it’s still this year, but no guarantees. Hope this info helps a bit.


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @ace_d_house_cat @Riaz_sh and anyone else, I got feedback today that stock is on the way to retailers and the device should be available from next week, depending on delivery, but unfortunately no info on South African stockists specifically yet. Maybe somebody want to do a query in The Who has stock thread on the site to see who is going to have it here first and by when.
> 
> The RBA release is being finalized and it will be released soon, no fixed date could be supplied, and silly season is on us but I’m hoping it’s still this year, but no guarantees. Hope this info helps a bit.


I would be a little concerned about the RBA deck saying there's one on the way could be to get people to buy this rather than the Smok RPM 40 which already has an RBA available. People would be relying on Voopoo the most reliable and honest manufacturer with such an unblemished reputation actually delivering one.
I'm not saying it's a sham and the RBA might well be released soon but i am someone who told them to do one, and from my dealings with them i wouldn't trust them much!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I would be a little concerned about the RBA deck saying there's one on the way could be to get people to buy this rather than the Smok RPM 40 which already has an RBA available. People would be relying on Voopoo the most reliable and honest manufacturer with such an unblemished reputation actually delivering one.
> I'm not saying it's a sham and the RBA might well be released soon but i am someone who told them to do one, and from my dealings with them i wouldn't trust them much!


Informative to say the least @Timwis , thank you for the honest info. I guess only time will tell, I for one would be greatly disappointed if this didn’t materialize.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Informative to say the least @Timwis , thank you for the honest info. I guess only time will tell, I for one would be greatly disappointed if this didn’t materialize.


All i'm saying is i wouldn't buy a product based on what is said is going to be released, so if someone is only buying this based on an RBA on it's way i would hold fire until that RBA deck materialised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Timwis said:


> All i'm saying is i wouldn't buy a product based on what is said is going to be released, so if someone is only buying this based on an RBA on it's way i would hold fire until that RBA deck materialised.


Agree, in my case I’ve got one now, and it is a great device, even with coils, so the rba will just be the cherry on top. Interesting thing I never thought about for those wanting to buy is how do you really decide and what are all the factors that you take or need to take into consideration when buying something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree, in my case I’ve got one now, and it is a great device, even with coils, so the rba will just be the cherry on top. Interesting thing I never thought about for those wanting to buy is how do you really decide and what are all the factors that you take or need to take into consideration when buying something.


Of course because it was to review. nothing i said is a dig about your review it was spot on and an RBA will improve it further and should be said so. Although i got sick of Voopoo's demands there products are great and when i receive one of their products for review from a vendor i will do a professional review based on the device's merits and not on what i think of Voopoo morally. All i'm saying is if someone likes the look of the device enough to buy it and an RBA later will just be a bonus that's fair enough. But if someone buys it based on what is supposed to be released for it in the future that would be foolish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Of course because it was to review. nothing i said is a dig about your review it was spot on and an RBA will improve it further and should be said so. Although i got sick of Voopoo's demands there products are great and when i receive one of their products for review from a vendor i will do a professional review based on the device's merits and not on what i think of Voopoo morally. All i'm saying is if someone likes the look of the device enough to buy it and an RBA later will just be a bonus that's fair enough. But if someone buys it based on what is supposed to be released for it in the future that would be foolish!


I agree with you in every aspect and every point made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

Any update yet?


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Any update yet?


If you are talking about the rebuildable rba it is available on 3FVape and some other overseas sites as well, I have not seen it locally though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> If you are talking about the rebuildable rba it is available on 3FVape and some other overseas sites as well, I have not seen it locally though.


I got mine from Sirvape yesterday @Room Fogger . I'm going to try it tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I got mine from Sirvape yesterday @Room Fogger . I'm going to try it tonight.


Great news, cannot wait to hear your opinion, mine should be here shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I got mine from Sirvape yesterday @Room Fogger . I'm going to try it tonight.


@Resistance


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> If you are talking about the rebuildable rba it is available on 3FVape and some other overseas sites as well, I have not seen it locally though.


And the p-mod is still delivering the same results?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/1/20)

Those rba's are the MTL ones, I did see a local store that got the voopoo rba's in today, cant remember now who it was, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/20)

Resistance said:


> And the p-mod is still delivering the same results?


I’m still enjoying it, it stays great imho, can’t wait for the rba though, it’s on the slow boat and then there is the usual customs slump over the silly season, rebuildable is my preferred option with a couple of spare coils for those days you run out of time or just get plain lazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/20)

Sickboy77 said:


> Those rba's are the MTL ones, I did see a local store that got the voopoo rba's in today, cant remember now who it was, lol


See it’s on Juicy Joes website, that may be it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/20)

For those who prefer mesh coils

This is the product link
https://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-rebuild-kit-vinci

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/20)

This brings back memories of the early days when we rebuilt coils because it was almost impossible to get new ones (in CT at least).

Good eyesight and steady hands were a requirement, not an option. I have neither and struggled. I do remember that after doing a couple it became much easier.

Take a look at this video rebuilding of an Aspire coil five years ago. The fact that the video received over half a million views shows how desperate some of us were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeekerZA (13/1/20)

Anyone received and tried the RBA for the Vinci X? I'm keen to hear your opinions before i go ahead with my purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/1/20)

SeekerZA said:


> Anyone received and tried the RBA for the Vinci X? I'm keen to hear your opinions before i go ahead with my purchase


I have 3 of them. They're as good if bot better than the stock coils in my humble opinion and building them is a breeze. And here's the 510 adapter. The magnets are so strong I'm not able to remove the adapter without attaching a tank to it!
The question is what do I put on top of the Vinci X that would look as awesome as the 5.5ml pod?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SeekerZA (15/1/20)

What coils do you use in your which you found were best? Just chasing the flavour really. Any improvement over the 0.3ohm mesh is a winner! 

Regarding the 510 connector. I'm curious to know what to put on top which won't be a battery killer


----------



## Grand Guru (15/1/20)

SeekerZA said:


> What coils do you use in your which you found were best? Just chasing the flavour really. Any improvement over the 0.3ohm mesh is a winner!
> 
> Regarding the 510 connector. I'm curious to know what to put on top which won't be a battery killer


Simple round Ni80 26Ga wire. I vape MTL to restricted DL so anything above .6 ohm works for me. The coil I’m currently running is at 1.2 ohm.
I won’t be using any other atty on top of it. The squarish shape of it makes anything but the original pod look funny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

